# Best news so far



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Phone rings: It is 3:45 AM and as I stir I hope all things are alright. :boring: It is my son who is stationed in Guam. I know something is up when the first words were Let mr talk to mom. Several yes ok's later I am handed the phone. He tells me I am going to be a grand pa. WO HOO:rock::banana:
I am flying high over that news. I am planning on teaching this chld how to speak like a pirate and use building blocks and well just everything. I just wanted to share this news with my community here. 
WO HOO:drum::rock::gaptooth:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Easy the never lost a Grand Pa yet :drum::runforhills:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your son. You will be a great Grandpa.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations to your family! Will your son be home soon? A grandchild will certainly occupy a lot of your retirement days!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hurray!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Ther is still quite a while till the family is state side. I got to sell some veggies to take me and DW to Guam pretty soon.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

That's excellent news, congrats!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

How awesome is that, congrats!!!!!


----------

